# Funny Videos.... Any Topic



## michael_aussie (22/7/11)

some advice he should have taken notice of........


----------



## Bribie G (23/7/11)

Note to self:


----------



## manticle (23/7/11)

Some of the music is godawful but I found this hilarious



I hate I can has cheeseburger shite but this needs no stupid nerd slogans.


----------



## Zizzle (23/7/11)




----------



## newguy (23/7/11)

Search youtube for Kenny Powers K-Swiss for others.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/7/11)

The Beard Master:


----------



## michael_aussie (23/7/11)

she likes to.....


----------



## Zizzle (26/7/11)

The Kenny Powers bloopers reel is good... Will Ferrell ad-libbing with his plums...


----------



## michael_aussie (31/7/11)

http://www.viddler.com/explore/thechive/videos/601/

lots of ouch .. and a few hotties in bikinis to boot.


----------



## Will88 (3/8/11)

Anything that takes the piss out of my employer...


----------



## brett mccluskey (4/8/11)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gar (5/8/11)

Throw your pinkies in the air!


:icon_drunk: 



toper1 said:


> laugh.gif laugh.gif




That's so much better with the music behind it :lol:


----------



## dougsbrew (5/8/11)

love the sound track - have you ever been like that, balance impaired..


----------



## Zizzle (6/8/11)




----------



## dougsbrew (6/8/11)

Zizzle said:


>




i luv how he fancies himself as a shot at picking up the young ladies in his condition. :lol:


----------



## michael_aussie (11/8/11)

dressing a hottie ...


----------



## Airgead (12/8/11)

michael_aussie said:


> dressing a hottie ...



Now why on earth would you want to do that?


----------



## michael_aussie (12/8/11)

what's the longest word you can make with these letters??


----------



## michael_aussie (12/8/11)

this one is fantastic .. ... it just gets better and better the longer it goes on...


----------



## Robbo2234 (12/8/11)

Pure Gold!!

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80613656/

enjoy!


----------



## michael_aussie (20/8/11)

a funny joke ... told by a beatle


----------



## michael_aussie (22/8/11)

a great golf trick shot

http://thechive.com/2011/08/16/vijay-singh...big-deal-video/


----------



## michael_aussie (26/8/11)

Not actually funny .. just cool driving .. watch from 1:30 onwards.

DC SHOES: KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA FOUR; THE HOLLYWOOD MEGAMERCIAL


----------



## Zizzle (27/8/11)

Winnebago man


----------



## Ivan Other One (30/8/11)

Found this amusing.


----------



## michael_aussie (31/8/11)

Ivan Other One said:


> Found this amusing.



on a similiar line .. 
iPhone4 vs HTC Evo


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/9/11)

Shagged by a rare parrot:



"when you have the chick, I want you to call it Stephen for me" - Stephen Fry.


----------



## Pollux (7/9/11)

!


----------



## yardy (7/9/11)

pause it at 1:27 and go frame by frame until it goes off, i'm the bloke at the top of the screen doing all the work  



Yard


----------



## Will88 (7/9/11)

"I would give you one of my beers... but I've only got 6."


----------



## michael_aussie (11/9/11)

mick as keith and keith as mick .... very funny

http://freemontsoffice.com/2010/11/29/jagger-as-richards/


----------



## michael_aussie (12/9/11)

caught

http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2011/09...ge-creeping.gif


----------



## Pollux (13/9/11)

We've all had these mornings..........





BTW, a few naughty words, so be wary of workmates, kids, priests etc..........


----------



## Zizzle (14/9/11)




----------



## Zizzle (14/9/11)




----------



## michael_aussie (15/9/11)

the power of beer


THE POWER OF BEER

A man goes into a bar and drinks beer. After every glass of beer he pulls a picture out of his pocket and looks at it. 

After the 4th beer the waiter asks him why after every glass of beer he pulls the picture out and looks at it

Then the man says: It's a picture of my wife.

When she looks good to me I'm going home. That is an example of the "The Power of Beer" 

Be sure to click where it says "click here" (That's the cute part)

>Click Here

Then push the beer glass to the right.

http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive...les_622180a.swf


----------



## Zizzle (17/9/11)




----------



## michael_aussie (17/9/11)

Zizzle said:


>



loved it zizzle .. i felt i was actually there!!!



this one has gone viral.


----------



## Zizzle (20/9/11)

Obama's Elf



Honey Badger



And his anthem (NSFW)


Epic rap battles - watch em all


----------



## michael_aussie (25/9/11)

nothing beats watching other idiots hurt themselves


----------



## michael_aussie (25/9/11)

nothing beats watching other idiots hurt themselves


----------



## domix (27/9/11)

Not so much a funny vid, but an amazing one.
Reminded of this by the Paragliding thread that got dug up.




suppose I better chuck in a funny vid though.
Oldy but a goody:


----------



## drew9242 (27/9/11)

domix said:


> Not so much a funny vid, but an amazing one.
> Reminded of this by the Paragliding thread that got dug up.




Not a funny vid but well worth posting, awesome vid!!


----------



## Zizzle (27/9/11)

domix said:


> Not so much a funny vid, but an amazing one.
> Reminded of this by the Paragliding thread that got dug up.




Threading the needle





> suppose I better chuck in a funny vid though.
> Oldy but a goody:




Best cry ever was in the related links.


Some great remixes:


----------



## Pollux (27/9/11)

Nice work Carlsberg...


----------



## Ivan Other One (16/10/11)

A Monty Python Classic.


----------



## Zizzle (19/10/11)

Meanwhile in Russia:


----------



## dougsbrew (19/10/11)

meanwhile in australia. NSFW.


----------



## Zizzle (20/10/11)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...;v=WgmyxD_RPDY#!


----------



## michael_aussie (20/10/11)

News Anchor Fail Compilation 2011


even an aussie one!!


----------



## newguy (2/11/11)

These are from a show that ran in Canada about 20 years ago called The Kids in the Hall.

.

.


----------



## michael_aussie (4/11/11)

newguy said:


> These are from a show that ran in Canada about 20 years ago called The Kids in the Hall.
> 
> .
> 
> .



a bit twisted ... i loved them.


----------



## michael_aussie (8/11/11)

the only part of "Hey Hey It's Saturday" I miss ... Red faces


----------



## newguy (8/11/11)

Forgot about . Another classic Kids in the Hall skit.


----------



## michael_aussie (15/11/11)

not funny .. just cool

people are awesome


----------



## Yob (30/11/11)

CLASSIC


----------



## Zizzle (4/12/11)

Never heard of this guys before today.



This story is pretty good:


----------



## Acasta (8/1/12)

Not sure if its been posted yet. http://youtu.be/qpl5mOAXNl4


----------



## thelastspud (9/1/12)

Bob Hawke still can pack em away at 80 something.


----------



## michael_aussie (17/1/12)

once again .. not funnies .. just lots of cool videos


----------



## petesbrew (18/1/12)

James Bond - We all wish we had his job

http://work.failblog.org/2012/01/14/job-fa...we-had-his-job/


----------



## jyo (17/2/12)




----------



## freezkat (17/2/12)

jyo said:


>



I'm sure you have seen this before but I can't help but laugh at this. The first 15sec. are BS


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> Street interview regarding fire in sydney "adult shop".



Edit: NSFW


----------



## michael_aussie (29/2/12)

beer coffee


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/12)

Mitch & webb - Lager skit


----------



## punkin (13/4/12)

petesbrew said:


> Mitch & webb - Lager skit





I like it :lol:


----------



## Zizzle (13/4/12)

But not the British children.


----------



## Bribie G (21/4/12)

Not a vid but good for a minor belly laugh - Perfect timing photos


----------



## petesbrew (30/8/12)

http://www.killahbeez.com/2012/08/14/video...-by-the-movies/


----------



## Ivan Other One (30/8/12)

Got sent this one at work today.

http://youtu.be/2kpjnGWPmj0


----------



## Yob (2/9/12)

Essential Male Video

The link is on the right of the page though the cover shot can be mildly distracting..

I loved their reaction to the Mexican Chilli Beer


----------



## Ivan Other One (7/9/12)

http://youtu.be/8y0MSyHaq4Y


----------



## jyo (9/9/12)




----------



## punkin (13/9/12)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/9510118/mi...us-electricians


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/9/12)

New Sierra Nevada brew.

Sausage Fest.



:lol:


----------



## newguy (25/9/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> New Sierra Nevada brew.
> 
> Sausage Fest.
> 
> ...




Funny - that's exactly like 4 years of engineering.


----------



## punkin (1/4/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aIyQn9jRjP8


----------



## Robbo2234 (2/4/13)

WTF...........


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/4/13)

Robbo2234 said:


> WTF...........





well that is 1m30s i will never get back


----------



## jyo (11/4/13)

Man, this makes me piss it!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/13)

not 'funny' per se, but enjoyable to watch.


----------



## dougsbrew (20/4/13)

from perth zoo, maybe its a WA thing, you scratch my back i'll scratch yours...


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/4/13)




----------



## Mikedub (26/4/13)

Shit Beer Geeks say,

http://vimeo.com/64558227

"its like getting hit in the face with a christmas tree with mangos in it!"


----------



## lukiferj (27/4/13)

Jon Oliver from the Daily Show on gun control

Part 1




Part 2




Part 3


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/5/13)

Destined for rugby league.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoU8Ujb6jLM


----------



## lukiferj (20/6/13)

Probably already seen this but this made me laugh.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/13)

oh man, this has me in tears:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=EN1KigdIahc


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

_..cough..._

http://youtu.be/qeCgRJwhj3s


----------



## punkin (29/6/13)




----------



## goomboogo (29/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Destined for rugby league.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoU8Ujb6jLM


How did you get Paul Gallen's baby videos?


----------



## 431neb (29/6/13)

m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Dbofp_bgdzI&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DDbofp_bgdzI

Edit: Posting from phone ..../Fail.

Hope this works. I love the anger one. That is so me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbofp_bgdzI


----------



## Mattress (8/7/13)

This is classic.


----------



## punkin (11/7/13)




----------



## Dave70 (12/8/13)

http://youtu.be/gvw3uUOjwto


----------



## Dave70 (23/8/13)

If you're prone to getting ludicrous tunes lodged in your head for days at a time, you might want to give this one a miss. 
It's to late for me.

http://youtu.be/2Z4m4lnjxkY


----------



## dougsbrew (23/8/13)

Wow Dave, i dont know why artists these days waste their time using words.


----------



## Dan2 (25/8/13)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PSKQ3ZNQ_O8?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Edit - ????? - Never embedded video before. I just right clicked in youtube player, selected "copy embed code", then pasted here. Doesn't look like it worked though.
Here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSKQ3ZNQ_O8

2nd edit - the copied link from address bar actually put the video here???
mission accomplished


----------



## JB (26/8/13)

*Demon Possessed Singing Trout*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/8/13)

Keeping with the possession theme. I'm pretty keen for some nuggets after watching this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LTI_Y_TrFo


----------



## dougsbrew (27/8/13)

Hah, took them a while to realise that they should call the police.
Hate to see her ultimate form - could it be the big G -


----------



## Dave70 (27/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Keeping with the possession theme.


Yes, why not.
Adult tanty anybody?

http://youtu.be/PEPoO08IMog


----------



## dagryll (29/8/13)

That's what alcopops do to you. Beer drinking women don't have McNugget-Lake tantrums.


----------



## brentice (29/8/13)




----------



## fortmonty (13/9/13)

Not sure if this has already been posted but this is gold



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cy_w72DuOmc&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dcy_w72DuOmc


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (17/9/13)

House plumbed with beer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG_wfMK7dko


----------



## punkin (17/9/13)

Wish i had mates like that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/9/13)

goin to the local show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5j_EcmRvaI


----------



## Dave70 (23/9/13)

http://youtu.be/l8GafboRjmI


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/13)

not safe for anyone to view

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbuluDBHpfQ


----------



## GuyQLD (23/9/13)

Didn't see this one posted, but while we're on the topic of WTF here's a golden oldie. NSFW I guess.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk2wViKSh_M


----------



## Dave70 (24/9/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> not safe for anyone to view
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbuluDBHpfQ


Erotic interpretive dance with a polio bent. I could see how they'd get a grant for that.


Anyway, here's a product I would like to have seen pitched on Dragons Den. 

http://youtu.be/xXHUdvvHTkw


----------



## spog (24/9/13)

Dave70 said:


> Erotic interpretive dance with a polio bent. I could see how they'd get a grant for that.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's a product I would like to have seen pitched on Dragons Den.


. That dynamic inertia can be a very messy thing at times. ...cheers...spog...


----------



## Judanero (26/9/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrFUBKCONfs


----------



## brentice (27/9/13)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/13)

Dead link?


----------



## DU99 (27/9/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkmeoYKYctw


----------



## TheCarbinator (5/10/13)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/yCYZZPwJr_c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Not really funny.

Scary though!


----------



## TheCarbinator (5/10/13)

http://youtu.be/yCYZZPwJr_c



That's better


----------



## Airgead (6/10/13)

Yeah. That's scary. Untethered. F you OH&S guy!

I saw that a while ago and being a maths geek worked out the from that height, if you slipped, you would have 11 seconds of watching the ground come up at you really fast. They would be a looooong 11 seconds I reckon.


----------



## Dave70 (11/10/13)

TheCarbinator said:


> http://youtu.be/yCYZZPwJr_c
> 
> 
> 
> That's better




**** that. 

They'd have to rescue me with a helicopter and a crowbar.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/10/13)




----------



## toncils (25/10/13)

http://youtu.be/B-Wd-Q3F8KM


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/10/13)

not a funny one, just bloody hectic. Dude skates down an abandoned bobsled track..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8R8aK0_LY4


----------



## Dave70 (31/10/13)

Standards are slipping in this thread.
Lets get back on point.

http://youtu.be/ZDFN84kgc5E


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/13)

some of these are a bit soso but this one is a classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj_YZ89eOPQ


----------



## Dave70 (31/10/13)

Hey Dad!

..don't touch me there..


----------



## QldKev (28/11/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHSJCMkUa9Y


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdVHZwI8pcA


----------



## spog (28/11/13)

Cactus gets my vote for the dumbest prick of the year.


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/13)

spog said:


> Cactus gets my vote for the dumbest prick of the year.


Don't cast that vote just yet fella. 

http://youtu.be/l1jXtHkVJOA


----------



## Yob (29/11/13)

love the fails...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/13)

Hahaha....why would you jump into cactus.

Love the screams of pain


----------



## Dave70 (29/11/13)

Yob said:


> love the fails...



Parkour really is a hot contender to railing a BMX or skateboard in terms of pulverizing ones balls.


----------



## Cocko (3/12/13)

Amusing..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xJWxPE8G2c


----------



## jyo (4/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> **** that.
> 
> They'd have to rescue me with a helicopter and a crowbar.


Man my palms were sweating the whole time watching that.

Reminds me when I climbed Gloucester Tree (72 metres high) in Pemberton in the S/W of WA a few years ago.
I froze at the top and couldn't move for about 15 minutes. Scariest shit ever.

Since then, anything like this makes me sweat like a bastard.


----------



## spog (4/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> Don't cast that vote just yet fella.
> 
> http://youtu.be/l1jXtHkVJOA


cactus man and windscreen man are obviously related ( they have to be,surely.)
And here's hoping neither of them ever procreate .


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/13)

Maybe no funny, but this is awesome. 2 skydiving planes collide mid-air and the whole thing is caputured in HD from a few of the divers GoPro cameras. Everyone made it..

put it in HD and watch it full screen with sound.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p6hqMnsLFY


----------



## punkin (5/12/13)

I find it hard to believe that everyone made it. Surely the pilots weren't planning to jump out of the planes and hence weren't wearing parachutes, one of the planes was a one winged fireball.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/13)

crazy hey. its the kind of shit you see in the movies.

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2013/12/05/footage-emerges-mid-air-sky-diving-plane-crash


----------



## punkin (5/12/13)

Cool, he musta had a bad feeling that morning. I've never seen a pilot put a chute on before.


----------



## OzPaleAle (5/12/13)

Quite effective, Visual distortions without any scheduled chems to induce it.
Definitely view full screen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVgOLWVYytM


----------



## OzPaleAle (5/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> not safe for anyone to view
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbuluDBHpfQ



I know you tube is excellent for tangent but WTF were you looking at \ for to come across this.
Some weird shit right there.


----------



## Bridges (7/12/13)

For lovers of Lego and fine cinema…

http://video.carsguide.com.au/2422567602/Lego-Blues-Brothers-wreck-Lego-mall


----------



## jyo (9/12/13)

This is not 'funny', but if you like graffiti art, then this is for you. Amazing

.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv-Do30-P8A#t=294


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/12/13)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/dYslhL71k1M?rel=0

Marriage proposal


----------



## thedragon (10/12/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> Quite effective, Visual distortions without any scheduled chems to induce it.
> Definitely view full screen



That is some seriously weird shit. What a spin out.


----------



## real_beer (11/12/13)

Don't know if this one has been posted already
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5748lK9HpOg


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/12/13)

Funny breath test


----------



## thedragon (14/12/13)

http://m.fastcocreate.com/3022273/your-favorite-candy-bars-now-have-unprintably-dirty-names

Funny video with creative chocolate bar names.


----------



## OzPaleAle (20/12/13)

Couple of months old now so not sure if its been posted already but amusing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_ABpIDI8hA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DU99 (25/1/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRhuuPTiWOI&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLY4UlCFZQPRSdowwd3ZpAI0b6ZBc2MTiR


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

She gets a big "Da" from me, and a big "Da " from him, but a big "Nyet" from my wife when I suggested she takes up pole dancing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9FS1bxaGTg


----------



## Airgead (9/2/14)

And a big Nyet from my missus as well.

Love to get some subtitles to see what they are all saying. Especially the dweeb in the blue cardigan who looks a bit like Bill Gates.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/2/14)

Lost his marbles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSHZY_JCV0U


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/2/14)

http://vimeo.com/86208707

watch it fullscreen in HD for the best results


----------



## Dave70 (14/2/14)

^^ I tell you, it's a style of humor that transcends the ages and crosses all cultural boundaries. 

I'm currently introducing my 3yo to the time honored 'pull my finger' rìte of passage. 

Just as it was passed onto me by my father and many uncles.


----------



## Dan2 (14/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> ^^ I tell you, it's a style of humor that transcends the ages and crosses all cultural boundaries.
> 
> I'm currently introducing my 3yo to the time honored 'pull my finger' rìte of passage.
> 
> Just as it was passed onto me by my father and many uncles.


I remember the moment that one entered our family. My Dad was never taught it by his Dad, so I was lucky enough to see his first reaction when he was taught - by a 3 year old!!
That was about 25 years ago, and he still pulls it out as though we've never seen it before.


----------



## OzPaleAle (14/2/14)

Sorry this is a facebook link video, don't have another link.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=734169396608132


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/14)

For a height sook like me, this is almost nauseating to watch.
Full screen, 720p baby.

http://youtu.be/gdYFGBIGl-o


----------



## HBHB (16/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> For a height sook like me, this is almost nauseating to watch.
> Full screen, 720p baby.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gdYFGBIGl-o


I've hung off the sides of a few structures on ropes and been in some pretty precarious positions getting people out of predicaments before, but that made my gut churn and knees weak. Mad bastards with an undeveloped prefrontal cortex.

Martin


----------



## OzPaleAle (16/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> For a height sook like me, this is almost nauseating to watch.
> Full screen, 720p baby.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gdYFGBIGl-o


I think the fisheye lens on the gopro and it jerking around on their head certainly adds to the effect, seriously crazy stuff, was expecting them to base jump off though.


----------



## lukiferj (16/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> For a height sook like me, this is almost nauseating to watch.
> Full screen, 720p baby.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gdYFGBIGl-o


 This is the reason gopros were invented. Awesome.


----------



## Bizier (16/2/14)

Sweet


----------



## Mardoo (16/2/14)

I think my bunghole just permanently cramped shut watching that.


----------



## Dave70 (19/2/14)

I miss the D generation.. 

http://youtu.be/Fahf77qzEnE

http://youtu.be/xLYCLg5wdnE

http://youtu.be/DvFormOyvBQ


----------



## sponge (19/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> For a height sook like me, this is almost nauseating to watch.
> Full screen, 720p baby.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gdYFGBIGl-o


And just when I thought I couldn't have sweatier palms after my coffee....


BOOM!




Wet sheets. Today's work has just been made useless.


----------



## Dave70 (20/2/14)

Many are laying claim, but I say its the station down the road from my workshop. 
And we've got the derros to back it up.

http://youtu.be/vmL72sgVdAQ


----------



## sponge (20/2/14)

You work near Dapto? Pretty sure that's Dapto traino...

God bless Wollongong.


----------



## sponge (20/2/14)

Similar to this video, made by a few of my sisters best school friends.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkKKTsJZ5kU&noredirect=1&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DLkKKTsJZ5kU%26noredirect%3D1&has_verified=1





EDIT: NSFW


----------



## Dave70 (20/2/14)

sponge said:


> You work near Dapto? Pretty sure that's Dapto traino...
> 
> God bless Wollongong.


Nah mate..Rivo mate, fucken Rivo station mate. 

The "o" seems to be the key. 

Except there's no O in Punchbowl.


----------



## sponge (20/2/14)

Thank god. I'd be telling you to pack up quick smart otherwise.

Pretty convenient having the 'o' already at the end of dapto. Keeps dero thinking times down and ciggie lighter arguments up.


----------



## OzPaleAle (27/2/14)

Amusing ad campaign from our NZ neighbours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXmF5CYzp-0&list=PL813488E2F64DFAB5


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/3/14)

Gotta love Kiwi women who want to get you into bid!


----------



## Snow (2/3/14)

At the casino?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kQTqSPqpE4


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/3/14)

Didn't know where to put this clip, don't think it's my kind of music, not funny, but it is very catchy especially the couple who are dancing they are fantastic, looks like it may be a silent movie but the electric music has been cleverly synchronised.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eco4z98nIQY


----------



## OzPaleAle (18/3/14)

Not sure if posted before but amusing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNm_KCnEAEs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dave70 (19/3/14)

........

http://youtu.be/hQFzHrridw8


----------



## OzPaleAle (19/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> ........
> 
> http://youtu.be/hQFzHrridw8





Amphetamines? Surely the only way to speak that fast!


Edit: After getting to the end of the vid I change my vote to Meth & LSD surely......


----------



## spog (19/3/14)

Too much MSG in his noodles.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/14)

Squirrel with a nut.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaWA1vKmSNQ


----------



## DU99 (28/3/14)

Bottled Water


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/14)

Blow up dolls be careful what you may buy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYuzDabqmbc


----------



## spog (28/3/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Blow up dolls be careful what you may buy.


That would put a bloke of sex for life.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/3/14)

Only if you had a penchant for plastic dolls.


----------



## spog (29/3/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Only if you had a penchant for plastic dolls.


I prefer vinyl Vera.


----------



## jyo (30/3/14)

*NSFW*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmL72sgVdAQ


----------



## Mardoo (30/3/14)

:icon_offtopic: but balls. Big. *******. Balls.

http://youtu.be/OG8UdfiEErY


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/14)

The Jeb Corliss of the aeroplane, more balls than brains.


----------



## DU99 (2/4/14)

New delivery service
http://morebeer.com/content/revolutionary_delivery_service


----------



## Dave70 (4/4/14)

...oh ****...
I need a lie down and a BEX.

http://youtu.be/WyFA4JATkeA#aid=P-_hoGV8nLA


----------



## Dave70 (4/4/14)

http://youtu.be/wLX4NYrW1bI


----------



## Dave70 (4/4/14)

Probably end up watching this one later on tonight. Fullscreen on loop.

http://youtu.be/9ZDkItO-0a4


----------



## spog (4/4/14)

Dave70 said:


> Probably end up watching this one later on tonight. Fullscreen on loop.
> 
> http://youtu.be/9ZDkItO-0a4


Amazing.


----------



## DU99 (6/4/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH5zVxs4Eio


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/4/14)

Aaaaaarrrgghhhhh!!

http://youtu.be/y-lthKQa5io


----------



## hotmelt (19/4/14)

Aaaaarrrrgggh!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/4/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbIHK28Zl0M


----------



## Airgead (25/4/14)

I just watched the whole 2 and a half minutes of that waiting for it to do something it didn’t do in the first 10 seconds. Apart from the fascinating repositioning of the camera at 1:40 you might as well stop after the first few seconds.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/14)

And that was the abridged version


----------



## dicko (26/4/14)

WTFark

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2014/04/24/Houston-woman-doesnt-want-to-go-on-camera-so-TV-station-films-her-crotch/4081398362721/?spt=sec&or=on?spt=nil&d=p


----------



## Nath151 (26/4/14)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbIHK28Zl0M


 


Airgead said:


> I just watched the whole 2 and a half minutes of that waiting for it to do something it didn’t do in the first 10 seconds. Apart from the fascinating repositioning of the camera at 1:40 you might as well stop after the first few seconds.


 


wide eyed and legless said:


> And that was the abridged version


The poor bug though. it's having an existential crisis! I'M WALKING BUT THINGS AREN'T MOVING - WHERE AM I - IS THIS REAL LIFE? - WHO AM I IF I CANNOT WALK?


----------



## spog (2/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> The poor bug though. it's having an existential crisis! I'M WALKING BUT THINGS AREN'T MOVING - WHERE AM I - IS THIS REAL LIFE? - WHO AM I IF I CANNOT WALK?


Yes he is .....Bug-gered
Jeez that was piss weak if I do say so myself
It's a wet miserable day and I'm bored.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/5/14)

Bug you are who we know as Atlas, forgive me I thought it was a Titan who kept the world turning.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/5/14)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/programs/clarkeanddawe/


----------



## Dave70 (7/5/14)

_He ..he..he.._


http://youtu.be/nz6UdYpAGHg


----------



## TheWiggman (7/5/14)

Someone said to me a few months ago that people were getting hold of car airbags and using them for pranks. Intrigued, I checked out YouTube. Some of the funniest shit I've seen -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcbAjopKLOs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppxu70Wojo


----------



## TheWiggman (7/5/14)

Fireworks amuse the hell out of me too, I could barely breathe after watching this -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An-qj6vP-qA


----------



## Pogierob (7/5/14)

Hey pass me a beer
http://youtu.be/1b8W1tFFs3M


----------



## Pogierob (7/5/14)

Hey pass me a beer 2 
http://youtu.be/HVsU-vwUpdM


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/5/14)

I could watch this on loop for hours.

hahaha! 

FATALITY!


----------



## Dave70 (8/5/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Someone said to me a few months ago that people were getting hold of car airbags and using them for pranks. Intrigued, I checked out YouTube. Some of the funniest shit I've seen -


If we don't soon witness a brain injured guy drooling from the corner of his mouth from the comfort of his motorized wheelchair admonishing the perils of air bag pranking in the media, I miss my guess.


Going the extra mile of wearing a costume like the dude at 1:04 is totally worth it though.


----------



## jyo (23/5/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do7ly3LxuNg


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/14)

^ haha! Reminds me of this:

http://youtu.be/zSG2pD-2O2g


----------



## Pogierob (25/5/14)

http://content4.viralnova.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/awful-kids26.gif


----------



## Dave70 (26/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ^ haha! Reminds me of this:
> 
> http://youtu.be/zSG2pD-2O2g


Serafinowicz is a ******* comic type genius.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (30/5/14)

Some of us might relate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUEwqDKMvS4


----------



## Bridges (3/6/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3IaKVmkXuk 

Awesome...
If slightly embarrassing...


----------



## TheWiggman (3/6/14)

http://youtu.be/2wEzlrn0zcs

This is brilliant.


----------



## Yob (4/6/14)

http://youtu.be/Eg4J6lMehmY


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/6/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul3U_J37YCc


----------



## Toper (17/6/14)

Stuff up,can't delete post


----------



## Dave70 (19/6/14)

http://youtu.be/KaM2JTkDREI


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/6/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99_NswTO8KA


----------



## Dave70 (23/6/14)

S'up....

http://youtu.be/Cx1J2CzNnS8


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/6/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GsdbmLWFyw&feature=kp


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/14)

Not gonna lie.
The fried chicken waffles and steak crepes look alright to me.

http://youtu.be/G2dw-6JTJW8


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/6/14)

It's hardly surprising many overweight Americans die of malnutrition, their main three vegies are ketchup, French fries and onion rings.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/14)

Inspirational


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> It's hardly surprising many overweight Americans die of malnutrition, their main three vegies are ketchup, French fries and onion rings.


It's the portion size I tell ya. And getting use to finishing that portion. At first its like, ******* serious? Then you get use to it. Melted cheese is ubiquitous. Every drink is a liter + of 'soda'. Every second person seems obese.

I was there with three mates a few years ago for two weeks, so we went at it pretty hard. Lots of driving, eating and drinking. Pretty much zero exercise but for a couple of days in the snow at Tahoe.

One of the first things my missus said when I walked through the door was how bloated I looked. A trip to the bathroom scales confirmed I'd managed to pile around of 5 KG on my formally 82 kg, size 32 pants frame.

I felt so un sexy I ate a pack of Tim Tams and had a little cry..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/6/14)

I hope you watched that ABC documentary last night Dave. 'The men who made us thin'


----------



## Mardoo (27/6/14)

Dave70 said:


> Not gonna lie.
> The fried chicken waffles and steak crepes look alright to me.


Breakfast at Lois the Pie Queen in Oakland, California. Waffles topped with fried chicken and sausage cream gravy. Heart attack with a smile. Followed of course by a big slice of chocolate cream pie. The (final) Bomb!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/7/14)

Not a funny video but one which shows how amazing we are. Watch in full screen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HiUMlOz4UQ


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/14)

Maby I'll be the only one who finds this funny, but a similar incident occurred when I overfilled the oil bath air filter on our old International tractor. I was sure this thing was gonna detonate. 
The guy at 2:08 reminds me much of myself that day..


http://youtu.be/8M1o2rpO_JY


----------



## malt and barley blues (5/7/14)

Was commissioning a 600 mega watt steam turbine, the shaft would have been close 900 mm dia so you can imagine the size of the bearing housings as the turbine got up to its critical speed it started vibrating pretty severely, I thought the top of the bearing housing where I was standing would pop off. One of the engineers who would only have weighed about 70 kg jumped onto the bearing housing straddling it, I was hoping he would take off his hard hat and start twirling it around his head it would have completed the picture I had in my mind of the association of the engineer and Slim Pickens riding the atom bomb in Dr Strangelove.


----------



## booargy (8/7/14)

Gary the goat gets goatpro http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1c0_1404770224


----------



## Dave70 (22/7/14)

At about 0:40 I noticed my gag going into spasm. 
Not very courageous at heights me.

http://youtu.be/CDb4h4xT-u8


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/7/14)

More balls than brains.


----------



## Mardoo (22/7/14)

Oh ****.


----------



## Camo6 (22/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> Maby I'll be the only one who finds this funny, but a similar incident occurred when I overfilled the oil bath air filter on our old International tractor. I was sure this thing was gonna detonate.
> The guy at 2:08 reminds me much of myself that day..
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/8M1o2rpO_JY



Hahaha! I love the look on his face when he realises his lil piece of plastic just don't cut it. My old mate Norm, rest his soul, was a tank engineer/commander in Africa during WW2. He said they had a half inch plate of steel with a handle for killing runaway engines.

Anyway, that cam's run in.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/7/14)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyTEx5qeMs4


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/7/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcPH8NFujuk


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/7/14)

this had me in hysterics last night:

http://dailypicksandflicks.com/2014/06/24/dogs-sitting-on-cats-compilation-video/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/7/14)

My favourite is though shall not pass. (Dogs trying to pass the cat.)


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (2/8/14)

Not funny but pretty cool video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJdzYY_Fas


----------



## goomboogo (2/8/14)

Anyone can play like that if they've got heaps of money to spend on a kit like that.


----------



## spog (2/8/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this had me in hysterics last night:http://dailypicksandflicks.com/2014/06/24/dogs-sitting-on-cats-compilation-video/


Sniff my freckle kitty!


----------



## Kiwimike (18/8/14)

This is part of a series of funny videos I think there are 6!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHQRZXM-4xI


----------



## i-a-n (19/8/14)

Beans ad? 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/9WoM2bHfr48#t=0


----------



## i-a-n (20/8/14)

Brilliant.

Death in the skies

http://safeshare.tv/w/kLlmcNCGBk


----------



## i-a-n (20/8/14)

Kiwimike said:


> This is part of a series of funny videos I think there are 6!




Brilliant comedy.

Reminded me a bit of this.........


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xdo79znnHl8


----------



## GuyQLD (21/8/14)

That how to talk Australian's series is bloody hilarious.


----------



## philmud (29/8/14)

Probably too highbrow for AHB, but will appeal to lovers of cake-fart pr0n.


http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/nicki-minaj-but-with-farts?sub=3430083_3689639


----------



## Dave70 (29/8/14)

Guilty..

http://youtu.be/ZKLnhuzh9uY


----------



## Goose (30/8/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkbZlautuUc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Mardoo (30/8/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Probably too highbrow for AHB, but will appeal to lovers of cake-fart pr0n.
> 
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/nicki-minaj-but-with-farts?sub=3430083_3689639


Now didn't that just make my day much better!


----------



## Gelding (31/8/14)

not a funny but completely insane..... 

"*[SIZE=16pt]Group of [/SIZE]Saudi students changing tyres on a Toyota**[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]**[SIZE=11pt]Final exam at Saudi University for senior mechanical engineers Class “Display of Dynamics in Motion” Class No. 377 3 units. This class is not graded on the curve. [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=11pt]It is pass or fail only[/SIZE]**[SIZE=11pt]."[/SIZE]*

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/sauditire2


----------



## TheWiggman (2/9/14)

Gelding said:


> not a funny but completely insane.....
> 
> "*[SIZE=16pt]Group of Saudi students changing tyres on a Toyota[/SIZE]**[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]**[SIZE=11pt]Final exam at Saudi University for senior mechanical engineers Class “Display of Dynamics in Motion” Class No. 377 3 units. This class is not graded on the curve. [/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=11pt]It is pass or fail only[/SIZE]**[SIZE=11pt]."[/SIZE]*
> ...


WARNING: Turn sound off before watching this video.
Bloody intense.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/9/14)

I left the sound on - the singing was in tune with the music I'm listening to haha.


----------



## spog (2/9/14)

And we complain about dickheads on our roads!.


----------



## sponge (3/9/14)

They deserve more than 3 units IMO.


----------



## philmud (12/9/14)

Here is a video of me dancing to Vengaboys.

http://youtu.be/zMLDptoxXgc


----------



## GuyQLD (12/9/14)

What has been seen, cannot be unseen.


----------



## philmud (12/9/14)

Of course no one would want to unsee me dancing to Vengaboys.


----------



## Dave70 (23/9/14)

Cars - electronics - now walking. 

http://youtu.be/jINuX_Hort8?list=FLTkYqb-CBW3CKknLr-SvEHA


----------



## Kiwimike (24/9/14)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202160723810574


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/9/14)

Absolutely loved the creationist's idea that bananas prove there is a god :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea6w3zp-dYY


----------



## Dave70 (29/9/14)

He makes a few solid points I must admit.
Its truly a great design.


----------



## Bridges (29/9/14)

But he had prototype designs that didn't quite work too...


----------



## Dave70 (29/9/14)

Apparently not. 

http://youtu.be/o902SVG_m8w


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/10/14)

Especially for Grumpy Paul.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4yeqSgNxiE


----------



## DU99 (11/10/14)

http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/index.php/extwidget/openGraph/wid/0_u0r71mg5


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/10/14)

An oldie but a goodie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwh4ZaxHIA


----------



## spog (13/10/14)

Holy shit!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/10/14)

Chinese will copy anything, poorly.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylueork_72o


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/14)

http://youtu.be/X7HTTFgwmlg


----------



## spog (7/11/14)

A poor imitation of a couch jumping Tom Cruise.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/11/14)

It's a perfect imitation of a girl who's cherry I was about to pop and I foolishly thought Vicks Vapour rub would substitute Vaseline as a lubricant.


----------



## DU99 (12/11/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MbV7WuNWHe4


----------



## Airgead (15/11/14)

That's just cos 12 of the 14 lions were lazy cnuts who just hung around watching the other two do all the work.

Must work for our local council.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/12/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g1KozZjKsU


----------



## mwd (10/12/14)

ooow big trouble daddy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVDNNoEk4PI


----------



## Gelding (19/12/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pqKb1OGpDjo


----------



## Gelding (6/1/15)

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/k1bG2EPGmI0?autoplay=1&vq=hd720&rel=0&showinfo=0&start=82&end=321


----------



## DU99 (10/1/15)

Fresh Sausages
https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/k1bG2EPGmI0?autoplay=1&vq=hd720&rel=0&showinfo=0&start=82&end=321


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/1/15)

Why can't I be more like Prince Naseem?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nhsuypE7DQ


----------



## Curly79 (15/1/15)

What a tool ! Ha ha


----------



## Curly79 (15/1/15)

Try this one ...
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=730137053737853


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/1/15)

That was absolutely hilarious, I was believing it for the first 2 shots, great commentary as well.


----------



## Dave70 (16/1/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Why can't I be more like Prince Naseem?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nhsuypE7DQ


That's actually Ashley Sexton giving the crowd what they want by knocking Usman Ahmed on his arse, for obvious reasons. Usman is actually a British fighter. 

But hey, you want to be a tubby 5"4' ex boxer, you go for it..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/1/15)

Yes Usman Ahmed was a British and Commonwealth Champion, a good boxer who gave a lot of weight away that video has actually been doctored the entrance was from another fight which he won.(I reckon his protector and shorts weighed more than him)
Prince Naseem, well just shows what Kentucky Fried Chicken and ice cream can do to a man


----------



## Dave70 (16/1/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes Usman Ahmed was a British and Commonwealth Champion, a good boxer who gave a lot of weight away that video has actually been doctored the entrance was from another fight which he won.(I reckon his protector and shorts weighed more than him)
> Prince Naseem, well just shows what Kentucky Fried Chicken and ice cream can do to a man


Yep.


----------



## Gelding (20/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPRgCH7UzdM


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/1/15)

Richard Dawkins Fan Mail.
https://richarddawkins.net/2015/01/love-letters-to-richard-dawkins/


----------



## Judanero (25/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApvT12MThGg


----------



## Gelding (27/1/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo5zwV6_yVs&app=desktop


----------



## Goose (8/2/15)

Watch the Superbowl add by Bud first this was released on Monday and then see the response from the craft beer mob.


----------



## needbeer (9/2/15)

How To Channel Your Road Rage Into Cold, Calculating Road Revenge
http://youtu.be/vuKnR8RvxHY


----------



## Snow (18/2/15)

Goose said:


> Watch the Superbowl add by Bud first this was released on Monday and then see the response from the craft beer mob.


brilliant response! They must have had fun making that


----------



## seamad (22/2/15)

Bullterriers in their natural enironment, anyone who has had a bully will "get" this video



https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=486759854757323&pnref=story


----------



## Mardoo (22/2/15)

Fantastic dogs, bullies!


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/15)

http://youtu.be/0-Lvv1f5Qu4


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/15)

Tony Dum Dum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URKAIhsSWz8


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/3/15)

I'd laugh if it wasn't so ******* depressing.


----------



## elcarter (16/3/15)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=757376290991075

Power ranges vs the cookie monster.

Warning, it's fairly very violent / graphic but I had a chuckle.


----------



## spog (16/3/15)

1. That's fucked up.
2. Some people have too much time to waste.
3. I like it,it suits my fucked up sense of humour.


----------



## QldKev (18/3/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQlfNbTIpqE


----------



## Dave70 (20/3/15)

https://youtu.be/7SQEA0hJ2Mw


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/15)

HAHAHAA


----------



## Exile (20/3/15)

How to make cheap easy beer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RM963apVBw


----------



## Airgead (21/3/15)

Dear gods. I was waiting for him to grab a banjo and start plucking away while he waited for his 11 cups of sugar water to come to the boil.

"In 10 days its drinkable beer..." I very much doubt that sir. I very much doubt that.


----------



## elcarter (22/3/15)

http://devour.com/video/how-to-become-gluten-intolerant/


----------



## Mardoo (22/3/15)

Holy craptastic Batman, that's too funny!


----------



## Snow (23/3/15)

Not sure if this has been posted before. Pretty talented!

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/NkbZlautuUc?rel=0


----------



## hoppinmad (27/3/15)




----------



## Bribie G (16/4/15)

Apologies to the denizens of the Northern Beaches.


----------



## Toper (19/4/15)

Hitler and his GABS tickets :lol: https://youtu.be/xdaexwr-G0A


----------



## Mardoo (21/4/15)

That is freakin' hilarious!!! Hitler...the perfect beer geek. A meme revived.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/4/15)

Nobel prize candidate:

http://youtu.be/vwbKYcBdVyk


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK0De210TBQ


----------



## Yob (26/4/15)

https://youtu.be/zIyeNRbbKBw

Nuf Said


----------



## Nibbo (26/4/15)

My apologies if this master piece has been posted up before...I just only tonight learnt of this mans intense power stance super powers.


----------



## Dave70 (1/5/15)

Kids..
Smack em upside the head.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRlmCf1Kj2o


----------



## spog (1/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Kids..
> Smack em upside the head.


 

I heard on the radio today that this clip is of a mother ripping into her son who was at the riots in Baltimore, it apparently has gone viral .


----------



## Dave70 (12/5/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxK4iGx_bno


----------



## Dave70 (21/5/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VqoFuffwes


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/5/15)

haha! on that note:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk-5RVMerfI


----------



## Dave70 (21/5/15)

Ba ha..magnum anus..

The super hero costume is a nice touch here. As is farting in Simon Cowels boy band promoting face. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpQQpIOCp_A


----------



## goomboogo (21/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VqoFuffwes


It's not often a remix sounds better than the original.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/5/15)

Wasn't listening to the music, thought we was going for the visual.Shit hot!


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/15)

TURBAQUE. 
I'm pestering him now to do a TURBOKETTLE version before he incinerates himself. 
Pretty cool channel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxpHJipB67g


----------



## Goose (3/6/15)

oh dear:


http://player.vimeo.com/video/57468088?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0&color=d30000&api=1&player_id=media-player


----------



## mwd (4/6/15)

Goose said:


> oh dear:
> 
> 
> http://player.vimeo.com/video/57468088?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0&color=d30000&api=1&player_id=media-player


Thought it was the Big W ad. Can I have one of those toys?

BTW was that a 4K clip ? It made my computer stutter every few seconds.


----------



## mwd (24/6/15)

Pretty good resemblance of Harry and William.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4mf5yqn1aw


----------



## DU99 (26/6/15)

Next renovation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrOP8uU4kmA


----------



## Airgead (30/6/15)

And then he goes and fills it with heineken....


----------



## Exile (30/6/15)

Man swigs beer after getting shot by cops :beerbang:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gj7PgeYUhY


----------



## Dave70 (10/7/15)

Man, I thought I'd given up on snow sports. 
If these kits were more affordable than the US $5300 they're asking, _much_ more affordable actually, I'd be bolting one up the the 500 and heading south for the winter. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1c6W8xbF_s


----------



## real_beer (24/8/15)

I don't know if this has been posted already but its good for a laugh.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xb1Dj6FIWI


----------



## Dave70 (31/8/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4zTvdN_38Y


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtwXdKkO75E


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq8IoaDqgVU


----------



## Zorco (14/9/15)

https://youtu.be/dwOxqBOYdiI


----------



## Mr B (15/9/15)

Dave70 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4zTvdN_38Y
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtwXdKkO75E



Hehe, RSI anyone?

Those lads wouldn't be able to pick up a cup of tea by now


----------



## malt and barley blues (17/9/15)

Do the Hakarena.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlHS_Mn7nWE


----------



## tugger (24/9/15)

http://youtu.be/GFcwQdmln0s


----------



## seamad (19/10/15)

Bronny caught out helicoptering again
http://www.indiatimes.com/videocafe/this-video-of-a-ghost-halloween-drone-flying-over-the-streets-will-scare-the-hell-out-of-you-246375.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/11/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px0cMMCa1SE


----------



## Goose (5/11/15)

https://www.facebook.com/thatisjokess/videos/414420868753358/


----------



## Goose (11/11/15)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/gSw4CLV14sQ?rel=0


----------



## TheWiggman (11/11/15)

Absolutely, gut-wrenchingly hilarious. Not for the faint of heart.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiwRwexGyDg


----------



## Dave70 (12/11/15)

Slapstick + electrocution. Does it get any funnier?
Reminds me of this amateur electrician. Leave it to the pros people. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uI0DbJq7eI


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Slapstick + electrocution. Does it get any funnier?
> Reminds me of this amateur electrician. Leave it to the pros people.


He then went on to wire up STC's and kettle elements


----------



## Dave70 (12/11/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> He then went on to wire up STC's and kettle elements


Yeah, but thats different...because..its..like..erm..




(full disclosure - I never once called a sparky to re connect a water heater back to the 240 in the day either)


----------



## Bridges (12/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Yeah, but thats different...because..its..like..erm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight up disconnect reconnect by someone with a bit of a clue vs full blown new installation by someone with no clue...
Different kettle of fish. Or burnt wort...


----------



## Camo6 (12/11/15)

Have been shown a fair few videos from trade school teachers that are downright frightening (so probably best I don't link to them in this joyous thread). In one, a bloke is racking an industrial breaker with the blast door open and an arc turns him into a literal pile of ash in about two seconds flat. An apprentice died last month in a roof in NSW and from what I hear a fridgie got electrocuted today. Maybe I should've chosen hairdressing as a career change.
I do like Mehdi's electric guitar though.


----------



## Camo6 (12/11/15)

Damn. Can't post happy vids from phone app.


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/15)

Bridges said:


> Straight up disconnect reconnect by someone with a bit of a clue vs full blown new installation by someone with no clue...
> Different kettle of fish. Or burnt wort...


I've also let off the odd flea bomb..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> I've also let off the odd flea bomb..


You live the dangerous life my friend


----------



## mwd (19/11/15)

Christmas for ISIS.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L8fIrWnXRA


----------



## tugger (6/12/15)

The turbo encabulator. 
http://youtu.be/MXW0bx_Ooq4


----------



## Grott (7/12/15)

tugger, thank heaven those guys have nothing to do with brewing equipment!
Cheers


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdQ4evJAklA


----------



## Dave70 (21/12/15)

Still hanging out for Colin to whip together something HB related. Surely spinning a modified Grainfather at hi RPM would increase efficiency?
Anyway.
Brilliant.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZM1fQitsx8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ywTcBSXAiQ


----------



## Feldon (21/12/15)

That turkey spinner is totally nuts. But it works.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/1/16)

Over inflated basketball, what could possibly happen?
http://youtu.be/TVtHG0Ygps8


----------



## seamad (24/1/16)

Exercise anyone ?
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81908663


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/16)

My fav topic...hipsters.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBb9O-aW4zI


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/2/16)

Trawling you tube for anything interesting came across some old TV shows The Singing Detective and Pennies from heaven by Dennis Potter, while bringing up the episodes of The Singing Detective, this came up.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erfK0BVA-4M


----------



## Airgead (17/2/16)

The singing detective. That brings back some memories. I had forgotten the greasings.


----------



## Dave70 (2/3/16)

We are soon to be obsolete. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVlhMGQgDkY


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/16)

No way. Not human enough. It didn't kick the shit out of that box or that guy. Nice to see they programmed in proper lifting technique though!


----------



## Seaquebrew (2/3/16)

Don't be poking the robots

No wonder they will slaughter us all on judgement day

Impressive technology until that time

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/3/16)

http://i.imgur.com/ONIxhUE.gifv


----------



## spog (2/3/16)

Seaquebrew said:


> Don't be poking the robots
> No wonder they will slaughter us all on judgement day
> Impressive technology until that time
> Cheers


Nah , yank the energiser batteries out of its back and it's stuffed...unless its a ninja robot


----------



## Dave70 (3/3/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ONIxhUE.gifv


No SFX blood bags were spared that day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzlt7IbTp6M


----------



## Exile (15/3/16)

Ronaldo in disguise 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciV2Ocv9bow


----------



## spog (15/3/16)

That little fella would be stoked.


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/16)

Cant link it direct. 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=extreme+speed+record+player&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=ldzpVs7-E8e70gT63YewCw


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/3/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b26Ll9q77Pw


----------



## MichaelM (22/3/16)

Homemade firework gone wrong. Sound quality isnt that great but still funny


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/3/16)

An audio not a video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebviKewRtvc


----------



## Yob (30/3/16)

https://youtu.be/jWFWazj7Ud8


----------



## Grott (30/3/16)

The song was tops as well Yob. I like this form of "belly" dancing, takes it to a new level.
Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/4/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCL4dXUtblg


----------



## vykuza (6/4/16)

Yob said:


> https://youtu.be/jWFWazj7Ud8



That sure is a thing.


----------



## michaeld16 (7/4/16)

Yob said:


> https://youtu.be/jWFWazj7Ud8


At last I've been waiting for booty clapping to cross over into metal genres.


----------



## spog (7/4/16)

michaeld16 said:


> At last I've been waiting for booty clapping to cross over into metal genres.


Ahh when two worlds collide ...


----------



## Dave70 (8/4/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMmckCrK-zs


----------



## Mardoo (8/4/16)

ARSFIST. Gotta love it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMmckCrK-zs


It so tragic that its true


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/4/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwXjm64a3QE


----------



## Dave70 (26/4/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XGd8w9RhUM


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/5/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdsuShabEx8


----------



## spog (4/5/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdsuShabEx8


Reminds of the joke about the lad named " two dogs *******".


----------



## mwd (6/5/16)

The best US cop sniper video you will ever see...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHvWaviIXsk


----------



## Dave70 (14/5/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4p0uw42cdo


----------



## Zorco (17/5/16)

Yule Log

On those cold winters nights ahead, when you and your significant other feel a desire for physical comfort - just play Fermentation Yule Log, the most romantic brewing / wood fire place video on the internet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWccVmUSeOs

A mood setter if ever there was one...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/5/16)

Carrying on the Christmastide theme.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJDCDvrlvGo


----------



## Zorco (17/5/16)

tugger said:


> The turbo encabulator.



Joy overload....I lost my breath..... I haven't enjoyed a new vid like this since 2003 when I saw


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/5/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMvCFlIwMas


----------



## Zorco (18/5/16)

Dear AHB administrator, programming IT gods:

Is it possible that you can generate a YouTube playlist of the funny videos listed on this thread?

With selection criteria; say videos with likes; videos in the past 6 months.

Brewing or drinking with a set of our funniest is never a bad option!


----------



## Exile (3/6/16)

Gotta love silicon valley Erlich Bachman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q9nQXdzNd0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyBa3cYx6ZY


----------



## Zorco (3/6/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJj2fcuc_Uo


----------



## warra48 (5/6/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V9QHBgrPNY


----------



## TheWiggman (7/6/16)

Can't stop watching

https://youtu.be/HVAU-qFXRaM


----------



## Dave70 (10/6/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKm205ugvgE


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/6/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg_KQYwKgpE


----------



## Zorco (16/6/16)

Step 1: Become crazy fatigued.....Don't sleep
Step 2: Survive the day at work, somehow.....doesn't matter what you do/did
Step 3: Grab a pint of heavy
.
Step 9: Watch this video
[SIZE=10pt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4T9CQA0UM [/SIZE]


----------



## Curly79 (17/6/16)

Cat V Praying Mantis. http://youtu.be/Xvhzkz2RA2o


----------



## Exile (25/6/16)

Gummy Bear Beer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48z0O6XJ7mE


----------



## tugger (7/7/16)

I know it's old but I have not laughed so hard in a while. 
https://youtu.be/VHsiEId7voo


----------



## Flaminghedgehog (8/7/16)

"The Battle for middle ground". Some pretty impressive video editing skills at work.
http://www.abc.net.au/insiders/content/2016/s4493590.htm


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/16)

Yep, an actual product. Hilarious!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbYWhdLO43Q

https://www.squattypotty.com/unicorn-c/


----------



## Zorco (22/7/16)

And the science is real too I believe.


----------



## Zorco (22/7/16)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A43JOxLa5MM


----------



## Mardoo (22/7/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> And the science is real too I believe.


Not sure about the accuracy of their diagram, but yes, we seem to have evolved to squat when we poop (with or without the p  )


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/16)

Mardoo said:


> Yep, an actual product. Hilarious!:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbYWhdLO43Q
> 
> https://www.squattypotty.com/unicorn-c/


That is weird..disturbingly weird


----------



## goomboogo (22/7/16)

I don't care what my shit is like. I just want one of those soft-serve shitting mystical unicorns. It should keep the kids occupied while I'm brewing.


----------



## peteru (23/7/16)

Clearly the Paddle Pop Lion is still working sitting down.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/7/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpXxkyftpxs


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/8/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HUupdcfUHg


----------



## Dave70 (18/8/16)

Ok, the title is deliberately incendiary. But **** it. The caller trolling the TV chef at 1:28 is comedy GOLD. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAzDZ4oTlYs


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/8/16)

Yep Islam, a religion of peace love and tolerance.


----------



## tugger (18/8/16)

https://youtu.be/haPvuhznuyI


----------



## Lethaldog (18/8/16)

tugger said:


> https://youtu.be/haPvuhznuyI


daaaaannnggggg gotta get me sum that fibrefix [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SBOB (18/8/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yep Islam, a religion of peace love and tolerance.


stupidity and violence on tv arent restricted to religion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5MUM_s02r8


----------



## malt and barley blues (20/8/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8puSRYZfu0


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/8/16)

You can't beat a good wind up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv7LwFPp3SY


----------



## Dave70 (24/8/16)

Dunno about Stephen King, but I'll bet the shop assistant in the turtle neck with the Van Dyke goatee and chunky chain could direct you straight to the Jack Kerouac / William S Burroughs section.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/9/16)

Oldie but a goodie

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3cPs2SzShNc


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/9/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMNX11y0dVo


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (15/10/16)

https://youtu.be/RtS2Ikk7A9I


----------



## tugger (15/10/16)

Now that's funny right there.


----------



## Zorco (21/10/16)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5fFnSRKUBFU


----------



## Exile (22/10/16)

When meeting a girl goes wrong

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY3HoW8053s


----------



## Dave70 (28/10/16)

Funny? Well the music is.

Ever time young MacKaskill makes a video I wonder how can he top that, he always does. 
Simply un-earthly skillz on the treadly.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_7k3fnxPq0


----------



## Mardoo (28/10/16)

Sweet. Love the pedal spin on the post.


----------



## Bridges (29/10/16)

Road bike party 2 (its on you tube) Danny goes backwards down a hill on the front wheel going around a corner. Mind blowing stuff.


----------



## Curly79 (23/11/16)

https://instagram.com/p/BNIxbGPDvhq/
How not to tap a keg


----------



## spog (23/11/16)

Enough to make a bloke cry!


----------



## Droopy Brew (24/11/16)

I've got the same coffee table at home..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/12/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sr6lr_VRsEo


----------



## Zorco (19/12/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1uDTbb-VfI


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/12/16)

Which one was Gary?


----------



## Zorco (19/12/16)

He's this one.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/12/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdNbQ3Q5vhE


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/12/16)

RIGHT, NOW WHAT DO WE DO, I think hes having a lend there.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDkmkXJvTFw


----------



## Zorco (28/1/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uVePQX5CEI


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ6_cRX1HLs


----------



## Zorco (19/2/17)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QDiHntK3Kp8

Ninja, gravity, sex with the sciences...

World's funniest video


----------



## nosco (22/2/17)

Prepare for the zombie apocalypse by waiting 2 years to make enough gunpowder to propel a 2" ball bearing 3'.

He actually makes a better batch in part 2. Not much piss involved really. False advertising.


----------



## nosco (26/2/17)

I looked on Youtube how to make distilled alcohol and I found this vid. Some really helpfull info on this vid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rS9rrg7br0


----------



## tugger (27/2/17)

That's Rosie.


----------



## goomboogo (27/2/17)

Home distilling should be legal. That video should be illegal.


----------



## Zorco (27/2/17)

Damn you nosco


----------



## Mardoo (27/2/17)

I highly recommend checking out hur profile and associated videos. I've found my favourite cellmate!!!!


----------



## SBOB (27/2/17)

nosco said:


> I looked on Youtube how to make distilled alcohol and I found this vid. Some really helpfull info on this vid.


You sure you weren't looking on youtube looking for something else and just happened to come across a video that also talked about making moonshine?


----------



## nosco (27/2/17)

Yep I was googling moons and uranus and "stumbled" across this.


Edit: *Budom Tish* Waka Waka


----------



## DU99 (5/3/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KLt81iVEgo&feature=youtu.be

Turkeys stalking a dead cat


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (19/3/17)

https://youtu.be/GceNsojnMf0


----------



## nosco (22/3/17)

My new favorite show especially coz theres ******* nothing on tv. Its probably been posted before but I have been living under a rock that has beer on tap.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njBQitP5sKE&list=RDnjBQitP5sKE#t=1760


----------



## tugger (22/3/17)

https://youtu.be/jl1Zfz-Widc


----------



## peteru (24/3/17)

Only a week late, but definitely worth sharing...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83ZK8n8AYvc


----------



## Dave70 (15/5/17)

Some may need to google Mountain vs Viper for some context. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c19HRM0x-lA


----------



## Dave70 (31/5/17)

Its like the engine said '**** this, I'm outta here'. 
Amazing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ1JjIIYEjI


----------



## Mardoo (31/5/17)

**** me! Jeebus.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/6/17)

Bill Bailey, best ever.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUp7-4jzrx8


----------



## Dave70 (6/6/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtWirGxV7Q8


----------



## tugger (8/6/17)

I press on the link but I see nothing.


----------



## TwoCrows (19/7/17)

*Making a boil kettle*


----------



## nosco (29/7/17)

I was looking up info on copper pipe on Youtube and found this really handy vid. Great info. It was a bit cold soldering in the garage while wearing my bikini top but the gas torch kept me warm. Other handy vids on there too.


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/17)




----------



## dougsbrew (2/8/17)

Well there is some fine metallurgy and well cleavage in the other, i guess i got more of a laugh out of the later one


----------



## dougsbrew (2/8/17)

And daves post just rapped it up


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/8/17)

There's a few of these, but this one cracks me every time.


----------



## Mardoo (3/8/17)

Oh man, that's freakin' funny.


----------



## ein stein (5/8/17)

How to transport beer in Colombia


----------



## good4whatAlesU (6/8/17)

Be creative with your life
http://theunboundedspirit.com/society-kills-creativity/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/8/17)




----------



## Dave70 (1/9/17)

We really are funny *****. And our empathy for our fellows is touching..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/9/17)

A Trigger moment.


----------



## nosco (16/9/17)

The power of fermentation. Sorry its on a FB page.


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/9/17)

63 gender specific pronouns


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/10/17)

Like the shoes.


----------



## Dave70 (27/10/17)

Guessing that clip wasn't lifted from Afghanistan's Got Talent.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> Guessing that clip wasn't lifted from Afghanistan's Got Talent.


Romania has got talent, and a shortage of poles (not Polish) probably a tiny wee lassie, hence the big shoes, could give Anastasia Sokolova a run for her money.


----------



## GregMeady (16/11/17)

SWMBO themesong


----------



## GregMeady (3/12/17)

*AIR NEW ZEALAND*


----------



## Airgead (4/12/17)

Lucky none of the kids asked for six dolls....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/12/17)




----------



## GregMeady (23/12/17)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/1/18)




----------



## Mardoo (31/1/18)

GregMeady said:


>




******* hell that’d gold ! Love the punch line.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/2/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/2/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/2/18)

When we went Edinburgh Castle a Guard started talking to my wife, he was a Glaswegian and she could not understand one word he said, I presume it sounded to her like Robin Williams sounded like at the beginning of this video.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/3/18)

Gold, posted before but now unattainable after the death of Mel Smith.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/3/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/12/19)

I've got mates like Greece.


----------

